# From the bridge, to the bridge!



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

This was told to me this morning by someone of my aquaintance. I've never posted on this forum but, since it came from the bridge.....


I was sitting on the bridge this morning watching the fishermen going about their business.The day was really quite beautiful and the coffee facilitated some deep thinking.
The Mate walked by and asked me what I was doing and I said “nothing”. The reason I said that instead of saying “Just thinking” is because he would have said “About what?”.
At that point I would have to explain that I was thinking about various topics which would have led to other questions.
Anyway, I digress...
Finally I thought about an age old question: Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the nuts?
Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts.
Well, after another coffee, and some heavy deductive reasoning, I have come up with the answer to that question.
Getting kicked in the nuts is more painful than having a baby, and here is the reason for my conclusion....
A year or so after giving birth, a woman would often say, “It might be nice to have another child”.
On the other hand, you never hear a guy say, “You know, I think I would like another kick in the nuts”.
I rest my case……..
This coffee is really good!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Reef Knot said:


> This was told to me this morning by someone of my aquaintance. I've never posted on this forum but, since it came from the bridge.....
> 
> 
> I was sitting on the bridge this morning watching the fishermen going about their business.The day was really quite beautiful and the coffee facilitated some deep thinking.
> ...


(Applause)(Applause)(Applause)


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Reef Knot, just superb keep up that thinking look forward to the next gem.


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

That almost made me shoot soda out my nose...(Applause)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Having suffered severely from Renal Colic on a couple of occasions, and kicks in the nuts a few times as well, I know which I prefer. Besides, the Morphine is rather nice when it finally kicks in, but that is small reward for the pain.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Leratty said:


> Reef Knot, just superb keep up that thinking look forward to the next gem.


It wasn't MY thinking but I shall continue basking in the limelight and enjoying it! (Pint)


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a very sudden onset of gout, first time ever, which caused both knees to swell to an amazing extent, This lasted for about 2 weeks, I have never known anything remotely like it. I would far rather be kicked in the nuts than go through that again, just thinking about it is making me sweat. 
I think one of the Mitford sisters described giving birth as being like having an Orange pushed up your nose, I feel her biological knowledge was lacking.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

As we all know the correct use of an orange is to stick up the ass in order to take up slack in a well worn fanny.


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

A girl I once worked with said that giving birth was like having one gigantic s**t after being constipated for 9 months. Needless to say she was an Essex girl.

A girl I now work with measures pain compared to the pain of childbirth.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

My father was a GP, he said one regular breeder on his list said, after the fourth " It were no worse than a good stiff ****"

This, of course, was in the latter years of his life. He said the greatest buzz he got was delivering a baby from a woman he had delivered as a baby. That must re-affirm your idea of being someone who looked after the people in your local community.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day farmer john.sm/today.07:52.re:from bridge,to bridge.i liked the story of your father was a gp.also his greatest buzz.delivering a baby from a women he had delivered as a baby.i am sure that re-affirm your idea of being someone who looked after the people in your local community.a nice story.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

From the Bridge, fellers - not the bilges. (*)) (EEK)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Gareth Jones said:


> As we all know the correct use of an orange is to stick up the ass in order to take up slack in a well worn fanny.


I'm not sure how that will help but I will start practicing in case I encounter such an unfortunate lady.


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Varley, are we considering that on ourselves or with some doxy you have spirited away?  Do let us know either way.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Leratty said:


> Varley, are we considering that on ourselves or with some doxy you have spirited away?  Do let us know either way.


Ah... I think I may have got the wrong idea. At least I started with a segment but it wasn't all that comfortable even then.


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

Try harder please.


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

jaydeeare said:


> A girl I once worked with said that giving birth was like having one gigantic s**t after being constipated for 9 months. Needless to say she was an Essex girl.
> 
> A girl I now work with measures pain compared to the pain of childbirth.


 I think this essex type girl might be right. I went through one of the most excrutiating painful periods in life ,shortly after having a haemarrhioidectomy (sorry if spelling wrong-piles)i was invalided off the MV Hazel to get this done.The operation was unremarkable as I was asleep during it . But the days leading up to my first motion were full of trepidation and fear. And when it happened -shortly after the nurse made me take a laxative -7 days later, I let out a lengthy blood curdling scream . So ladies I really admire you for what you go through in childbirth because I would never ever agree to have that operation again.


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Retfordmackem, hmm don't think I wish to go through that, not sir. As to the Essex girl comparison I thought they were supposed to be ever so twee, sort of a down market Sloane Ranger though having a reputation for being thick akin a blonde?


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

The coffee I assume was liberally laced with 'Cape Smoke' to ponder to such depths?


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

The Essex girl in question was definitely NOT the bimbo blonde stereotype, although she did have an "Essex Girl" moment or three - all taken in good humour. It was more the way she said it than the actual words that had the biggest impact!


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Jaydeeare, nice to know she was not the purported stereo type & all of us, both them on that side & us on this are allowed to have the 'moment' now & then


----------

